# My Daisy Powerline, Accuracy And Faster Firing Mod Tips Wanted



## Harvey Dent

Thanks so much for having me. I'm pretty much a novice. I have a daisy powerline model I bought from walmart. I have had some practice with it as I also owned one before. I was really hoping someone could give me tips on mods for better accuracy, and faster firing. I was thinking I should mod the pouch for this. Maybe I should by different bands, I was told some colors are stronger than other ? I'm open to any and all suggestions, all will be appreciated. I want to hear what people did personally to their own.Thanks for the site, and any who reply, take care.


----------



## Rayshot

I bought a marksman from walmart and haven't used it since I found this forum and all the other cattys choices. But I may revisit it with some band mods or maybe not. We'll see what the future brings.


----------



## Harvey Dent

Looking forward to those band mods. Do the walmart slingshots suck or something ? Is there a better place to buy them ?


----------



## rockslinger

Harvey Dent said:


> Looking forward to those band mods. Do the walmart slingshots suck or something ? Is there a better place to buy them ?


 Hello Harvey welcome to the forum.
I've never used the daisy slingshot so can't answer your question.
You can find a lot of info in the bands and tubes section. You also should have a go at making your own.
Have fun and happy shooting.
Jim


----------



## Harvey Dent

Nice to meet you rockslinger, Nice picture is that your grandson I'm guessing, cute kid. Bands and tubes section it is then, I'll check it out later got some stuff to do now. Take care.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Harvey Dent said:


> Thanks so much for having me. I'm pretty much a novice. I have a daisy powerline model I bought from walmart. I have had some practice with it as I also owned one before. I was really hoping someone could give me tips on mods for better accuracy, and faster firing. I was thinking I should mod the pouch for this. Maybe I should by different bands, I was told some colors are stronger than other ? I'm open to any and all suggestions, all will be appreciated. I want to hear what people did personally to their own.Thanks for the site, and any who reply, take care.


Which of the three Powerline models did you get? I have a B-52 which I shot about 300 rounds through before retiring it. The stock bands are pretty bad. I went through 4 sets before I realized that the fork tips had sharp edges. I replaced them with TheraBand Green tubes which was a huge improvement. I've since learned that TheraBand Yellow is better for me.

Commercial wire frame slingshots are not too bad to start with, but since most of them are pretty terrible, I think beginners would be much better served to buy a decent set of bands from one of our Vendors and attach them to a tree fork. Not only will it shoot better and be cheaper, but you get a much better sense of accomplishment destroying cans with something you put together.

In any case, welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Rayshot

Harvey Dent said:


> Looking forward to those band mods. Do the walmart slingshots suck or something ? Is there a better place to buy them ?


I won't say they suck. With a slingshot and personal preference I gravitated to a different style and like flat bands very much. or even the smaller tubes like the Dankung, Tex and Simple-Shot sell.


----------



## Harvey Dent

I got the B52 model. I once ripped one of the bands as well but then I practiced and haven't ripped it yet. I had heard as well that the green tubes are nice, but I didn't know where to get them. I'll have to contact one of the vendors when I get more money, I've been without a full time job for a while so I'm about to be broke. Maybe next year when I get back my tax return money I'll buy from one of the vendors. How often did you practice to get good ? Thanks guys for your answers as you can tell I'm pretty new at this. I'm open to all tips. What about those youtube videos with people using magnets in the pouch to hold the ammo in place ? good or bad ? I have a bunch of magnets I purchased for this but never got around to the mod, I just didn't know if I should or not. I only have the one slingshot, one replacement yellow band and some ammo.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Harvey Dent said:


> I got the B52 model. I once ripped one of the bands as well but then I practiced and haven't ripped it yet. I had heard as well that the green tubes are nice, but I didn't know where to get them. I'll have to contact one of the vendors when I get more money, I've been without a full time job for a while so I'm about to be broke. Maybe next year when I get back my tax return money I'll buy from one of the vendors. How often did you practice to get good ? Thanks guys for your answers as you can tell I'm pretty new at this. I'm open to all tips. What about those youtube videos with people using magnets in the pouch to hold the ammo in place ? good or bad ? I have a bunch of magnets I purchased for this but never got around to the mod, I just didn't know if I should or not. I only have the one slingshot, one replacement yellow band and some ammo.


I don't recommend TB Green tubes for the B-52. The problem is that the frame only extends about half-way into the handle, and will begin to flex the handle after a while, especially with heavy bands. What kind of ammo do you shoot?


----------



## Harvey Dent

_Daisy_ Powerline Premium Steel Slingshot ammo


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Harvey Dent said:


> _Daisy_ Powerline Premium Steel Slingshot ammo


If you're shooting the 3/8 size, TheraBand Yellow would be OK. For 1/4 inch size, you need some really light pull rubber.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Here is a Daisy and a Marksman that I modified and made better shooters out of both of them. -- Tex
Marksman and Daisy modifications for flats - Member Albums - Gallery - Slingshot Forum


----------



## Harvey Dent

1/4 inch size is what I'm using Henry in Panama, thanks for the advice.
Looked at the gallery Tex-shooter looks good.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Harvey Dent said:


> 1/4 inch size is what I'm using Henry in Panama, thanks for the advice.
> Looked at the gallery Tex-shooter looks good.


1/4 inch ammo is almost worthless for anything except speed shooting. I don't understand Daisy's thinking. None of the slingshot they sell are suitable for even 3/8 ammo. Tex's lightest bands are much better for 1/4 inch that Daisy's tubes, but still too much power. Get a set of Tex's target bands and move up to 3/8 inch. You'll be much happier.


----------



## Carbon

I had a daisy a few years ago, never liked it. The bands are too heavy and the pouch is too big. No speed unless you're shooting large ammo.


----------



## Harvey Dent

Nice to meet you Carbon, what do you use by the way, or what's your favorite ?
I'll remember that Henry and will do as soon as I get some cash, which may be a while.


----------



## Carbon

I am using two homemade naturals right now. I would suggest a Scout by flippinout slingshots or a Dankung slingshot. Check out some reviews or ask around, there are some awesome craftsmen here.


----------



## Harvey Dent

Thanks for the tips and suggestions Carbon, I will check them out later.


----------



## rapidray

Welcome to the forum. Was going to go with the Daisy but stopped when I saw what the members have and the ones they have made!


----------



## Harvey Dent

Nice to meet you rapidray, yeah I feel the same way. I'm going to keep my Daisy, but it will probably be the only one I will have as I switch to other slingshots in the future.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Tex-Shooter said:


> Here is a Daisy and a Marksman that I modified and made better shooters out of both of them. -- Tex
> Marksman and Daisy modifications for flats - Member Albums - Gallery - Slingshot Forum


Thanks, Bill. You just saved me time searching and linking your mod









HD,

I started out with slingshots after finding this forum, so I am more comfortable with the slingshot types you see here rather than what you see at the stores. I have, however, recently been playing with the store shooters... It boils down to this.

For the slingshot, it is all up to user preference. It's the tube/band set that is usually the issue... I would modify as Tex suggested, and get your band sets from a vendor here, or learn to make them.

As you go farther into this hobby, you will either acquire or build many slingshots, and learn to love ANYTHING that projects ammo to your target via rubber.

I should know, I love slingshots more than anyone here.







. ( signature block reference







)

Enjoy and welcome to the forum.

LGD


----------



## Beanflip

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13641-simple-mod-for-a-wire-frame-walmart-special-to-a-ttf-flatband-shooter/


----------



## Harvey Dent

I'm going to do just that with the mods, i will learn how to make the bands, I'll have too because I don't have any cash right now, nice to meet you LGD


----------



## archerben15

Marksman "Hyper-Velocity" model 3355 bands( the red tapered ones) work pretty good for a cheep way to upgrade your slingshot, but I find that it helps to shorten them about an 1.5"-2" to get a little extra power, and they also have rely good band life, so you shouldn't have to buy too many pairs before you get a better setup.


----------

